

Hacker News Tokyo Japan Meetup #11 – 2nd March 2012 - dan7
http://www.makeleaps.jp/blog/en/2012/02/english-hacker-news-tokyo-japan-meetup-11-–-2nd-march-2012

======
jason_tko
Oops - the link is missing a trailing /

Please go to [http://www.makeleaps.jp/blog/en/2012/02/english-hacker-
news-...](http://www.makeleaps.jp/blog/en/2012/02/english-hacker-news-tokyo-
japan-meetup-11-–-2nd-march-2012/) for the English version of the post.

------
HappyH
厄瓜多尔队

